# Benefits of Aspirin Mask?



## makeupchicky (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi girls....so I saw a thread here earlier about how to make the aspirin mask but I like to know what kinda benefits you got from using the mask and how often do you use it. I read on other sites that it helps with acne and makes your skin nice and smooth...so people also use it as a spot treatment for pimples. Did you guys have similar experiences. I think i'm gonna try it out tonight (hope it turns out well)!


----------



## LVA (Oct 30, 2006)

Aspirin Mask

i use it and it makes my skin a lot smoother and i think it helps w/my acne too .. iono cuz i use a lot of products


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm.. never even heard of it, sounds really interesting!

Let us know how it goes, I may need to try it!


----------



## LVA (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tina Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm.. never even heard of it, sounds really interesting! 
Let us know how it goes, I may need to try it!

u should. just take 3 aspirin (uncoated) and dissolve it w/3 drops of warm water ( 1 drop on each aspirin) wait a bit and pat it on your skin. It doesn't hurt to try and after the first time u will notice your skin is a lot smoother.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link Kim! I've never used it, but I need to try it... Just gotta get some aspirin first LOL!


----------



## *Super Vixen (Oct 31, 2006)

do u have u leave the mask on ur skin for a bit or not??


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 31, 2006)

I wanna try it too! So the aspirins can't be coated? All of the aspirin I ever see are coated!


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 31, 2006)

Get like the cheapest uncoated aspirin ( I use CVS uncoated). Yes they must be uncoated or they wont dissolve in water. You need the teeeniest amount of water. It leaves my faces smooth and tones down the redness of my pimples. I only do it once it a while but I really recommend it. Only prob is it can be kinda messy and the aspirin dries quiickly and crumbles on your clothes


----------



## makeupchicky (Oct 31, 2006)

So, i just gave it a try...i went to Longs and got the generic aspirin for $2 for 100 tablets! Definitely get the uncoated ones because they dissolve much easier. I took 5 tablets and placed them in a small dish, dropped 3 drops of water and wait a couple of minutes. they end up dissolving nicely and i just use it as a paste...I actually scrubbed my skin slightly first and just left the paste on as a mask. I left it on for 15 minutes and then washed it off...kinda scrubbing again. My skin does look softer and more polished...also less dry. I guess i need to wait til tomorrow morning to see if it's helped some of my blemishes...i'll keep you guys updated


----------



## mac-whore (Oct 31, 2006)

I use this mask about once a week and I swear by it. It REALLY helps with acne and seems to make the pores look way better. It just makes the overall skin tone better.


----------



## makeupchicky (Oct 31, 2006)

I completely agree...I swear I've been looking at myself in the mirror every 5 minutes...LOL...my skin tone does look more even...and it polished away my dry patches!!!


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aspirin Mask
i use it and it makes my skin a lot smoother and i think it helps w/my acne too .. iono cuz i use a lot of products

Thanks Kim!


----------



## Willow30 (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this for extra benefits and less flaking -

Aspirin (4-5) dissolved in plain yogurt (abt 1 tsp.)

1/2 teasp. of white sugar

3 drops of honey

Rinse with cool water after mask dries (no need to scrub)





P.S. if you can't find uncoated, look for micro-coated. They dissolve nearly as easily.


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

so what is it about the aspirin that does all this good stuff????


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 31, 2006)

I will have to try that.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 31, 2006)

Just a reminder . DON'T do this mask if you are allergic or if anyone in your immediat family is allergic to aspirin.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 1, 2006)

I am going to have to try this. I don't think I have uncoated aspirin, but it looks like I'll be getting some. Good info!


----------



## prettypretty (Nov 1, 2006)

I am going to try this...soon


----------



## beautynista (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I might be the only one who hasn't noticed _any_ visible difference after using this mask, I've been using it for 3 weeks now


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 1, 2006)

i've always wanted to try this....again need to get some aspirin!


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

thx for the recipe

Originally Posted by *Willow30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try this for extra benefits and less flaking - 
Aspirin (4-5) dissolved in plain yogurt (abt 1 tsp.)

1/2 teasp. of white sugar

3 drops of honey

Rinse with cool water after mask dries (no need to scrub)






P.S. if you can't find uncoated, look for micro-coated. They dissolve nearly as easily.

kam_621- u can use coated if u can't find uncoated, it just takes longer to dissolve




Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanna try it too! So the aspirins can't be coated? All of the aspirin I ever see are coated! it depends, it doesn't hurt my skin if i sit @ the computer for an hour w/the mask on , but as soon as the aspirin dries and starts to flake off, u could prolly wash it off (10mins)
Originally Posted by **Super Vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do u have u leave the mask on ur skin for a bit or not?? u're welcome




Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the link Kim! I've never used it, but I need to try it... Just gotta get some aspirin first LOL! no problem




Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Kim!


----------



## Harlot (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I might be the only one who hasn't noticed _any_ visible difference after using this mask, I've been using it for 3 weeks now



Maybe you have great skin already. I will definately try this today or something



I noticed I use alot of masks



(a benzoyl, pumkin, clay....and now aspirin!) This will be like the fourth one Ill do religiously! I hope thats not a bad thing....


----------



## miss_belle (Nov 6, 2006)

i tried this for the first time tonight and i would do it again as my skin looks very radient and my spots have calmed down. i had a bit of trouble with it at first, like it just didnt sit right on my face so i mixed it with another facemask and added some honey. it worked pretty well!


----------



## calico (Nov 7, 2006)

Aspirin contains salicylic acid which is a key ingredient

in most over the counter acne medications. Salicylic acid

helps dry, lifeless skin cells to shed which rejuvenates

collagen, reduces fine lines, tightens pores and improves

skin texture in those who suffer from acne.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Great info - I'm going to try this as soon as I get to the store and get the aspirins. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## littlebit (Nov 12, 2006)

i went out and got aspirin on thursday, did one thurs/fri night and have done 2 treatments today. I mix it with Aloe juice and a tiny amount of vit E oil. But it still flakes like crazy. Also i use way more that just a few aspirin, i make alot of past and cover my skin with it. The result: Some bumps are coming up that were not there before, blackheads are fewer and reduced, overall complexion is bright and more even, my skin feels soft and smoth when i am finished rinsing. I am going to continue using this daily for the next week and i will let you know if everything that is coming up disappears and if the results continue and or improve.


----------



## calico (Nov 12, 2006)

Littlebit,

You may be overdoing it right now. Remember aspirin has this can be a little drying and also at first the treatment will bring out the impurities in your skin. That is normal and actually what you want. If you have excessive flakiness you could try putting a mild moisturizer on or some jojoba oil, grapeseed oil, or squalane oil afterward. I am acne prone and these oils don't clog pores and don't make my face breakout.

Hope this helps, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe you have great skin already. Hardly! I'm extremely acne-prone.


----------



## calico (Nov 12, 2006)

What did the aspirin mask do to your skin? Anything at all?


----------



## beautynista (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What did the aspirin mask do to your skin? Anything at all? Nothing really, I've seen no visible difference. I'm going to try it again today with some yogurt.


----------



## calico (Nov 12, 2006)

If you're very acne prone you could add some lemon juice or some lavendar essential oil.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Nov 15, 2006)

maybe you are not leaving the mask on long enough? i find it helps for me if i let it fully dry and then washing it off, even as a spot treatment its helping to reduce inflammation of acne spots faster than other products i've used.


----------



## calico (Nov 16, 2006)

I have to try this now. I just looked and have no aspirin other than the time released coated ones. I will have to make a trip to the store.


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic I've wanted to try this for a while, shall have to buy some though I don't think there's any in the house at the moment.


----------



## LVA (Nov 20, 2006)

Something i find that helps is using 3 aspirin is more than enuf (and i have a pretty big face lol)

Also, after the aspirin dries, use it to exfoliate while washing it off (it realli helps to leave your face smooth.


----------



## foxybronx (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so what is it about the aspirin that does all this good stuff???? I use it 2x a week... There is a form of salicyclic acid in the aspirin and that is what does the trick. 
The only bad part is, if you use it near your nose the particles will make you have a sneezing fit! Other than that, its great!


----------



## Lindiglo (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooh I adore the aspirin mask... I have a big bottle of Life brand aspirin (which I only found out AFTER that it has a thin paper coating...no biggie, I either pick it out or leave it in) and I use a pill crusher to make it workable... I mix it with aloe vera, tea tree oil, a face mask I had lying around and sometimes I'll toss in noxema. Supposedly the ASA zaps your skin of vitamin c, so you might want to pop some supplements or use a cream? Ah, je ne sais pas.

-lindi (i think this was my first post...



)


----------



## LVA (Nov 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lindiglo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh I adore the aspirin mask... I have a big bottle of Life brand aspirin (which I only found out AFTER that it has a thin paper coating...no biggie, I either pick it out or leave it in) and I use a pill crusher to make it workable... I mix it with aloe vera, tea tree oil, a face mask I had lying around and sometimes I'll toss in noxema. Supposedly the ASA zaps your skin of vitamin c, so you might want to pop some supplements or use a cream? Ah, je ne sais pas. -lindi (i think this was my first post...



)

welcome to mut


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 21, 2006)

honestly, this doesnt do much for me. Maybe I am using it wrongly.


----------



## Pansy (Nov 21, 2006)

It's salicytic acid in the aspirin that helps smooth your complexion and dry to acne.


----------



## Shanelle (Nov 22, 2006)

I crushed some coated asprin and it worked purrrty well.


----------



## wahingo (Nov 22, 2006)

this sounds really nice. am gonna try it soon. pregnant and my hormones!!!!! have pimples


----------



## littlebit (Nov 23, 2006)

update

still using it, almost every day, i do pile it on and leave it as a mask then gently scrub it off. Truly, i do love it. The monster black heads are still getting smaller and the little ones have not come back. But the flaking aspirin drives me crazy. I am going to try to find somewhere to get glycerin to mix with it to try to keep it on my face. Since i have a serious "if a little is good, more is better" complex i trying not



to mix anything with it that may cause irritation. So i am thinking the glycerin will add enough moisture and slip w/out any reaction. As soon as i find it i will update you all.

Oh and i just got Victoria Principals new infomercial line, but that is for wrinkles!


----------



## Estiva (Dec 11, 2006)

This sounds funny to me but I'm going to try it, will let you know


----------



## gabyk (Jul 20, 2007)

Aspirin mixed with honey is excellent! It stays on and the honey has some great qualities too!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 20, 2007)

i may have to try this!


----------



## cracka (Jul 23, 2007)

I use this mask once a week.

I put 5 aspirin non coated in a little lemon juice (AHA &amp; BHA)

I apply to my skin in a circular motion so that it also has an exfoliating effect then let it dry for about 10 minutes then I wet my fingers and again take it off using circular motion.

Usually about an hour after I apply my enzymen peel from Aloette and take off any dead and loose skin cells.

I find that this mask helps loosen these skin cells so that my complexion is glowing after it.

I only use this once a week becasue it is a pretty strong mask witht he acids AHA - Aspirin and BHA - lemon juice


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.xanga.com/RiceBunny/56772...iful-skin.html


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

I suppose the key ingredient of aspirin - salicylic acid - is the thing that acts on the outer surface of the skin? It is equivalent to putting BHA on your face?


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lladyrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suppose the key ingredient of aspirin - salicylic acid - is the thing that acts on the outer surface of the skin? It is equivalent to putting BHA on your face? 100% correct!


----------

